# New Skipper of a Coronado 25



## MattGale (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello everyone! Long time reader, first time poster! Which I just became the new Skipper of a 1967 Coronado with plans of possible live aboard! I've a good amount of motoring experience and have been very interested in sailing but this is my first boat! I am just looking to learn from the wealth of personal sailing knowledge here in the Forums and in particular, am seeking any sources of information for cruising the Puget Sound. Thanks! I am really encouraged by the forum posts I have read so far!

M


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey Matt -

Congrats on your new old boat. Those Coronados are nice little sailboats, and I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## MattGale (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Lazer! This has been a dream come true! She needs a little work but the best things in life always do. I also enjoy learning and working with my hands and as I understand boats need constant attention


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations! My Dad and Mom owned one of those about 40 years ago. What a great sailboat. Sails well and can handle some fairly brisk wind. Good Luck with her. I hope you meet some nice people to help you learn how to handle her. You might also look into some sailing schools. I think that the good ones are well worth the money.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

My first "Big Boat" was a Coronado 25. Did you know that after they were discontinued in the States, they were built for a few more years in Spain? This is one of those other Butler/Coronado/Catalina non-compete mysteries.


The shorter you are, the better they fit, but still, they are quite roomy once down below and seated. The quality of the Interior woodwork varied; mine must have come from a Winnebago Outlet Store. The Spanish versions can be quite lovely, and they can then command absurd prices, by US Standards.

The Well for the outboard is a problem, since a decent long-shaft outboard is pretty much always wet, because they can't be tilted far enough out of the way without taking a Sawzall to the transom. Mine came with a Cheesy, make that Swiss Cheesy, Suzuki, and Oars. Three Oars to be exact; two for when you want to get somewhere while looking at where you've just been, and a Bronze-tipped laminated Sculling Oar. An old Norwegian Sailor showed me how to use it.
It is claimed that some Coronado 25's came with Inboards; I've never seen one so equipped.
They were Medium Displacement construction for the day with heavy layup, but they are actually quite easy to drive and balance.
They are not fast. They Trundle with Stock Sails. They could be bought back then for the price of an "Economy Car". Well, a fully optioned one.
Buying a Coronado 25 new and with all options doubled the base price.

Coronado 25's could be gotten with a Marine Head, or a Porta-Potty. Mine came with the latter, still in the original packaging. The previous owner never seemed to have felt the need to... nevermind...

When going Forward, one clambers over the full-beam Cabin Top, rather than along the sides, while grabbing Lifelines on the way. I learned the value of Kneepads.
The Stock Sails are easy to handle; I never bothered with the stock Winches and their funny handles, (They inserted from the side.), other than using them to redirect effort. But I was young.




There is a difference between being a "Liveaboard", and "Living Aboard". Being a Liveaboard these days all too often means a cheaper alternative to renting an Apartment, and with less oversight. Sailing is barely even secondary.
"Living Aboard" means being on a Seaworthy Vessel; accommodating Yourself to It, and accommodating It to Yourself. Ownership in both directions apply.

There is much richness to be found in Literature concerning "Living Aboard". About the other, see the "Style" sections of popular newspapers, and magazines, and current Police Blotters.


My very Best for you, MattGale;


¬Erindipity


----------

